# Toshiba Satellite A305-s6898 Constantly Freezes



## plaintastic (Jan 17, 2008)

I have no idea what is wrong, but my laptop would constantly keep freezing at random.

There is no specific pattern, and the only thing that is in common with all of the freezes is that I have firefox open, but i'm not doing anything out of the ordinary that would contribute to the freeze up, i.e. flash videos, facebooking, just regular surfing on the web. Also happens with I'm on the internet and listening to iTunes. The sound freezes, and I can't change the volume and nothing moves. The hard disk light on my laptop also stops flashing.

It's definitely not the battery that is causing this problem, as I am currently just running this laptop on the AC Adapter with no battery in it.

This has started ever since I moved into my dorm, which has no AC, so the temperature of my computer (according to speedfan) frequently reaches 50-53 degrees Celsius. I hope this is not the case of my computer burning out...

I tried defragging with MyDefrag, cleaning up my computer with ccleaner and AVG Registry, and doing a virus scan (though not very thoroughly...might do another one, but I doubt that this is the problem.) to no avail.

Here is the dxdiag: 

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/26/2010, 00:41:10
Machine name: MELODY-PC
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.100608-0458)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
System Model: Satellite A305
BIOS: InsydeH2O Version 1.50
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5800 @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
Memory: 4094MB RAM
Page File: 1577MB used, 6784MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 7.00.6002.18107 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
 Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x95C4)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_95C4&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_00
Display Memory: 2042 MB
Dedicated Memory: 251 MB
Shared Memory: 1791 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 800 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
Driver Name: atidxx32,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atiumdva,atiumd64.dll,atiumd6a.dat,atitmm64.dll
Driver Version: 7.15.0010.0096 (English)
DDI Version: 10.1
BGRA Supported: No
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 4/8/2008 00:50:28, 1499136 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D684-11CF-FE70-14DFA1C2CA35}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x95C4
SubSys ID: 0xFF1E1179
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268&SUBSYS_1179FF1E&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5599 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 4/9/2008 20:58:54, 1396888 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268&SUBSYS_1179FF1E&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5599 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 4/9/2008 20:58:54, 1396888 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5599 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 4/9/2008 20:58:54, 1396888 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

Description: FM radio (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5599 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 4/9/2008 20:58:54, 1396888 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

Description: Stereo Mix (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5599 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 4/9/2008 20:58:54, 1396888 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2934
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *syn1912
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 102.8 GB
Total Space: 303.7 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: TOSHIBA MK3252GSX

Drive: F:
Model: TSSTcorp CDDVDW TS-L633P
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), , 0 bytes

Drive: E:
Model: MagicISO Virtual DVD-ROM0000
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 5100
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&SUBSYS_12018086&REV_00\4&3388DB6&0&00E1
Driver: n/a

Name: Mobile Intel(R) 45 Express Chipset Series PCI Express Root Port - 2A41
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A41&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_07\3&21436425&0&08
Driver: n/a

Name: Mobile Intel(R) 45 Express Chipset Series Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A40
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A40&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_07\3&21436425&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2948
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2948&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_03\3&21436425&0&E4
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 2 - 2942
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2942&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_03\3&21436425&0&E1
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2940&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_03\3&21436425&0&E0
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_03\3&21436425&0&D8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_03\3&21436425&0&D7
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_03\3&21436425&0&EF
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_03\3&21436425&0&EB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_03\3&21436425&0&D1
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_03\3&21436425&0&D0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_03\3&21436425&0&EA
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_03\3&21436425&0&E9
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_03\3&21436425&0&E8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family Thermal Subsystem - 2932
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2932&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_03\3&21436425&0&FE
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_03\3&21436425&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9M-E/M SATA AHCI Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2929&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_03\3&21436425&0&FA
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9M LPC Interface Controller - 2919
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2919&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_03\3&21436425&0&F8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 2448
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2448&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_93\3&21436425&0&F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Ricoh xD-Picture Card Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_12\4&22FF54F3&0&34F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Ricoh SD/MMC Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_12\4&22FF54F3&0&32F0
Driver: n/a

Name: RICOH OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0832&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_05\4&22FF54F3&0&30F0
Driver: n/a

Name: SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0822&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_22\4&22FF54F3&0&31F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Ricoh Memory Stick Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_12\4&22FF54F3&0&33F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8136&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_02\4&3A5FB3D5&0&00E0
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA28&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_00\4&270C306D&0&0108
Driver: n/a

Name: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3470
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_95C4&SUBSYS_FF1E1179&REV_00\4&270C306D&0&0008
Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Canon G.726 DMO Decoder,0x00000000,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
DivX Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
Ulead DV Writer,0x00200000,1,0,ulDvRite.ax,1.00.0000.0003
ffdshow Video Decoder,0xff800001,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.3064
Theora Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfTheoraDecoder.dll,
Vorbis Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfVorbisDecoder.dll,
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
CoreVorbis Audio Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,CoreVorbis.ax,1.01.0000.0079
Ulead Ogg Parser,0x00600000,1,1,ulOggParserFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
InterVideo Stream Buffer Filter,0x00200000,1,2,SmBuffer.ax,3.00.0085.0000
ffdshow raw video filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.3064
RealPlayer Video Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0731
InterVideo Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,iviaenc.ax,3.01.0006.0000
ffdshow Audio Decoder,0x3fffffff,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.3064
CyberLink Demultiplexer,0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.5405
InterVideo Demux,0x00200000,1,2,IVIdemxx.ax,3.01.0006.0000
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Nero Digital Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio.ax,1.00.0003.0051
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
Ulead Push Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,ulpushSource.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Ulead Sub-Picture Push Source Filter,0x00200000,0,1,ulSubpicPushSource.ax,1.00.0000.0003
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Audio Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmprevu.dll,9.00.0000.2980
CyberLink Audio Resampler,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuRsmpl.ax,2.00.0000.0411
CyberLink Audio Wizard,0x00201010,1,1,CLAudWizard.ax,1.00.0000.4414
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
InterVideo Time Shift,0x00200000,1,2,ivits.ax,3.01.0006.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
DV V/A Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,dvsf.ax,7.00.0000.0000
Ogg Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfOggMux.dll,
CyberLink AudioCD Filter (PDVD6),0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.2107
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7110
MPEG2 TS Source,0x00200000,0,1,MpgTsRdr.ax,
MPC - RealVideo Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.02.0972.0000
CyberLink Line21 Decoder (PDVD10),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.10324
Intervideo 3gFileSource,0x00200000,0,2,Source3g.ax,9.00.0000.0000
CyberLink Streamming Filter(PDVD10),0x00200000,0,1,CLStream.ax,1.01.0000.2902
TOSHIBA MPEG-2 Video Decoder (DVD),0x00200000,2,3,TosMP2DVD.ax,4.00.0000.0002
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00602000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.00.0000.1027
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PDVD10),0x00200000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,8.01.0001.1426
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
CyberLink AudioCD Filter (PDVD10),0x00200000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.7823
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Intervideo AMR Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,AmrDec.ax,8.01.0000.0000
Ulead DVD Navigator,0x00000000,0,0,UleadDVDNavigator.ax,1.00.0002.0001
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
CyberLink MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.3022
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
CyberLink Audio Effect (PDVD6),0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,6.00.0000.0917
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
InterVideo Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,IVIVENC.ax,3.01.0006.0000
InterVideo Multiplexer,0x00200000,1,1,ivimux.ax,3.01.0006.0000
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6002.18158
FLAC Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfFLACDecoder.dll,
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
CyberLink TL MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLTLMSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1815
Ulead Video Deinterlace Filter,0x00200000,1,1,deinterlace.ax,1.00.0002.0003
CyberLink Matroska Splitter(PDVD10),0x00200000,1,2,CLMKVSplter.ax,1.00.0000.1404
CyberLink Audio Noise Reduction,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuNRWrapper.ax,2.00.0000.1611
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
OGM Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfOGMDecoder.dll,
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PDVD10),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,2.00.0000.2626
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink RealMedia Splitter(PDVD10),0x00600000,1,1,CLRMSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.1103
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
CyberLink Demultiplexer(PDVD10 UPnP),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.4513
DV V/A ACM Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,dvsf.ax,7.00.0000.0000
MPC - MPEG-2 Video Decoder (Gabest),0x00500001,1,1,Mpeg2DecFilter.ax,1.03.1264.0000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6002.18005
Canon MDP Motion-JPEG Decoder,0x00200001,1,1,CanonMDPMJPEGDecoder.ax,2.05.0000.0005
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0008.4721
CyberLink Audio Wizard (PCM45),0x00200001,1,1,CLAudWizard.ax,1.00.0000.1215
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1604
CyberLink Audio Effect (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,6.00.0000.1223
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.5423
CyberLink Demultiplexer (PCM45),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.5405
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter (PCM45),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0001.7527
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PCM45),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,7.00.0000.3502
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PCM45),0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,8.00.0000.2425
CyberLink Video Effect (PCM45),0x00200000,1,1,CLVidFx.ax,1.00.0000.1523
DV Video Source Filter,0x00400000,0,1,dvsf.ax,7.00.0000.0000
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.02.0004.0008
MPC - FLV Splitter (Gabest),0x00600000,1,1,FLVSplitter.ax,1.03.1264.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
CyberLink MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.04.0000.2117
WavPack Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSDecoder.ax,1.01.0000.0484
CyberLink Audio Commercial Cut Analyzer,0x00200000,1,1,CLAudCM.ax,1.00.0000.2026
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder(PDVD10 UPnP),0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3313
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
CyberLink Audio Decoder (PDVD10),0x00201000,1,1,Claud.ax,8.04.0000.2704
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (PDVD10),0x00602000,2,3,CLVsd.ax,8.04.0000.1408
CyberLink HD/BD Mixer (PDVD10),0x00200000,1,2,CLHBMixer.ax,2.00.0000.2428
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
CyberLink Audio Decoder(PDVD10 UPnP),0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0000.3816
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.AX,5.00.0000.0912
CyberLink Demux (PDVD6),0x00200000,1,0,CLDemuxer.ax,1.00.0000.2221
Haali Media Splitter,0x00800001,0,1,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
TOSHIBA Audio Rate Converter,0x00200000,1,1,TosARC.ax,2.00.0001.0004
Haali Media Splitter (AR),0x00400000,1,1,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
InterVideo VBI Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,IvVBIDec.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Subtitle VMR9 Filter,0x00800002,1,1,dsfSubtitleVMR9.dll,
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
Cyberlink TS Information,0x00200000,1,0,CLTSInfo.ax,1.00.0000.1726
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
Disk Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmedque.dll,9.00.0000.2980
Theora Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfTheoraEncoder.dll,
Vorbis Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfVorbisEncoder.dll,
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,4.02.0004.0008
CyberLink Line21 Decoder (PDVD6),0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.4520
WMT Audio Mixer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
CyberLink Audio Effect (PDVD10),0x00200000,1,1,ClAudFx.ax,6.00.0000.7225
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6002.18005
CyberLink Push-Mode CLStream(PDVD10),0x00200000,0,1,CLStream(PushMode).ax,1.00.0000.1627
CyberLink Load Image Filter,0x00200000,0,1,CLImage.ax,3.00.0000.0907
InterVideo Down Scale Filter,0x00200000,1,1,IVIDownS.ax,3.01.0006.0000
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,CLAud.ax,6.01.0008.4721
Color Converter,0x00200000,1,1,declrds.ax,9.00.0000.3369
TOSHIBA DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,tdvdnavi.ax,1.00.0000.0071
Xvid MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,xvid.ax,
Ulead DV Scene Detect,0x00200000,1,1,ulDvScDt.ax,1.00.0000.0006
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
madFlac Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,madFlac.ax,1.08.0000.0000
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
Annodex Mux Filter,0x00200000,1,0,dsfAnxMux.dll,
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Native FLAC Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfNativeFLACSource.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6002.18158
Speex Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfSpeexEncoder.dll,
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,wavdest.ax,
Speex Decode Filter,0x00600000,1,1,dsfSpeexDecoder.dll,
Haali Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,dxr.dll,
MPC - RealMedia Source,0x00600000,0,0,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.02.0972.0000
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
TOSHIBA Progress Monitor,0x00200000,1,1,TProgMon.ax,1.00.0001.0209
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer (PDVD6),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
TOSHIBA WAV Converter,0x00200000,0,0,TWavConv.ax,1.00.0000.0315
InterVideo Pre-scaling Filter,0x00200000,1,1,IVIScale.ax,3.00.0088.0004
FLAC Encode Filter,0x00200000,1,1,dsfFLACEncoder.dll,
CyberLink AVCHD Navigator,0x00600000,0,3,CLAVCHDNav.ax,2.00.0000.3405
CyberLink Digest Filter (PDVD10),0x00200000,2,2,DigestFilter.dll,1.00.0000.3314
Ulead DVD Video decoder 2,0x00400000,2,2,ulDVDVideo.ax,2.00.0000.0034
TOSHIBA DVD VR Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,tvrnavi.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Intervideo AAC Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,AACEnc.ax,1.00.0000.0001
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
Dib Output,0x00200000,0,1,DibOutput.ax,8.00.0000.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6001.18000
Dib Receive,0x00200000,1,0,DibReceive.AX,8.00.0000.0000
InterVideo PSIP/SI Filter,0x00200000,0,0,PsiDecod.ax,1.05.0000.0001
InterVideo DVB Subpicture Filter,0x00200000,1,1,DvbSpic.ax,1.00.0000.0001
InterVideo DVB DSM-CC Filter,0x00200000,1,0,DvbDsmcc.ax,1.00.0000.0001
InterVideo Transport to Program Stream,0x00200000,1,1,TrToProg.ax,1.00.0001.0000
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink WMV/WMA Demux(PDVD10),0x00600000,1,2,CLWMFDemux.ax,1.00.0000.1302
Canon Image Rotation Filter 1.1,0x00200000,1,1,CanonRotateFilter.dll,1.01.0001.0005
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.1006
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PDVD10),0x00200000,2,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.7319
Cyberlink TS Filter Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CLTSFF.ax,1.00.0000.1726
Haali Simple Media Splitter,0x00200000,0,1,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
Canon G.726 Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,CanonG726Decoder.ax,1.00.0000.0003
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
DirectVobSub,0x00200000,2,1,VSFilter.dll,1.03.1264.0000
MPC - RealAudio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.02.0972.0000
Ulead OggVorbis Encoder,0x00400000,1,1,ulOggVorbisEncoderFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
DirectVobSub (auto-loading version),0x00800002,2,1,VSFilter.dll,1.03.1264.0000
Ulead MPEG Transcoder,0x00200000,1,1,ulMPGTrans.ax,1.00.0000.0033
CyberLink Audio Spectrum Analyzer(PDVD10 UPnP),0x00200000,1,1,CLAudSpa.ax,1.00.0000.0924
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6002.18005
CyberLink DVD Navigator (PDVD6),0x00600000,0,3,CLNavX.ax,6.00.0000.1015
ULead Infinite Pin Tee,0x00200000,1,1,uinftee.ax,1.00.0000.0002
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter (PDVD6),0x00200000,1,1,clauts.ax,1.00.0000.2212
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Ulead MPEG-4 Splitter,0x00600000,1,3,ulspmp4.ax,1.00.0004.0000
Ulead MPEG-4 Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,uladmp4.ax,2.00.0001.0004
Ulead MPEG-4 Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,ulvdmp4.ax,2.00.0001.0005
Cyberlink SubTitle Importor (PDVD6),0x00200000,1,1,CLSubTitle.ax,1.00.0000.1102
Haali Matroska Muxer,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
InterVideo MPEG4 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MP4VENC.ax,0.08.0008.0000
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,,6.06.6002.18158
CyberLink HAM Decoder,0x00600000,0,1,CLCvd.ax,1.00.0000.1505
Ulead DVD Audio decoder 2,0x00200001,1,1,ulDVDAudio.ax,2.00.0000.0045
InterVideo Stream Writer,0x00200000,1,0,StmRite.ax,1.00.0002.0000
DC-Bass Source,0x00400000,0,1,DCBassSource.ax,1.02.0000.0000
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6002.18005
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
RealPlayer Transcode Filter,0x00600000,0,0,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0731
MPC - DTS/AC3/DD+ Source,0x00600000,0,1,dtsac3source.ax,1.02.0972.0000
CyberLink Tzan Filter (PDVD10),0x00200000,1,1,CLTzan.ax,3.05.0000.2704
CMML Raw Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfCMMLRawSource.dll,
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00200000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,6.00.0000.4316
ffdshow Audio Processor,0x00200000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.3064
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmesrcwp.dll,9.00.0000.2980
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
CMML Decode Filter,0x00800002,1,1,dsfCMMLDecoder.dll,
TOSHIBA DualMono,0x00200000,1,1,TosDualMono.ax,2.00.0002.0000
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeVideo.ax,1.01.0007.0027
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
CyberLink Video Regulator,0x00200000,1,1,CLRGL.ax,2.00.0000.5002
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.18005
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.18005
VP7 Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,vp7dec.ax,7.00.0010.0000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
madFlac Source,0x00600000,0,1,madFlac.ax,1.08.0000.0000
CyberLink RealVideo Decoder(PDVD10),0x00600000,1,1,CLRMVD.ax,1.00.0000.1225
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6002.18005
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
IDM Filter,0x00200000,1,1,idmf.ax,1.00.0000.3909
Ogg Demux Packet Source Filter,0x00600000,0,0,dsfOggDemux2.dll,
MPC - FLV Source (Gabest),0x00600000,0,0,FLVSplitter.ax,1.03.1264.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
InterVideo AAC (XForm) Decoder,0x00700000,1,1,iviAACDec.ax,1.00.0000.0000
CyberLink MPEG Splitter,0x00200000,1,2,CLSplter.ax,3.01.0000.1928
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18005
RealPlayer Audio Filter,0x00200000,1,1,rdsf3260.dll,6.00.0013.0731
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
Ulead MPEG Splitter,0x00400002,1,2,Ulspmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0105
Ulead MPEG Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,ulDVDAudio.ax,2.00.0000.0045
Ulead MPEG Video Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,Uldsmpeg.ax,1.00.0000.0085
Ulead MPEG Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,Ulesmpeg.ax,1.00.0002.0049
Ulead MPEG Muxer,0x00200000,5,1,Ulmxmpeg.ax,1.00.0001.0170
ULead File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,ULDump.ax,1.00.0000.0002
ULead File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,Ulasync.ax,1.00.0000.0013
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
CyberLink Video Decoder (PDVD10),0x00200000,1,2,CLCvd.ax,1.00.0000.1505
CyberLink Scene Detect Filter 2,0x00200000,1,1,CLScnDt2.dll,1.01.0000.3202
InterVideo File Writer,0x00200000,1,0,IVIwrite.ax,3.01.0006.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6002.18158
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,1.00.0000.0006
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,4.02.0004.0008
WavPack Audio Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,WavPackDSSplitter.ax,1.01.0000.0323
Intervideo 3gFileWrite,0x00200000,2,0,Write3g.ax,9.00.0000.0000
InterVideo Still Capture,0x00200000,1,1,IVIscapt.ax,3.01.0006.0000
CyberLink MPEG-4 Splitter (PDVD10),0x00600000,1,2,clm4splt.ax,1.01.0000.2424
CyberLink RealAudio Decoder(PDVD10),0x00600000,1,1,CLRMAud.ax,1.00.0000.1225
ffdshow subtitles filter,0x00200000,2,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.3064
Video Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmprevu.dll,9.00.0000.2980
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,1,NeVideo.ax,1.01.0007.0027
TOSHIBA Audio Decoder DVD,0x00200000,1,1,TosAudDecL.ax,2.00.0001.0006
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder (ShEX),0x00200000,2,3,CLImageVSD.ax,6.00.0000.3202
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,4.02.0004.0008
MPC - RealMedia Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,RealMediaSplitter.ax,1.02.0972.0000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
CyberLink QuickTime Source Filter,0x00200000,0,2,CLQTSrc.ax,2.00.0000.0901
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18158
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18158
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
CyberLink FLV Splitter(PDVD10),0x00800001,1,1,CLFLVSplitter.ax,1.00.0000.1201
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
Cyberlink Demuxer 2.0,0x00200000,1,1,CLDemuxer2.ax,2.00.0006.1402
Ulead DVB Parser,0x00200000,1,0,ulDVBParser.ax,2.00.0000.0017
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
Haali Video Sink,0x00200000,1,0,splitter.ax,1.09.0042.0001
Ulead Audio Dual Channel Filter,0x00200000,1,1,UAudioDCFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0002
Ulead OggVorbis Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,ulOggVorbisDecoderFilter.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,2.06.4037.0000
InterVideo DV Pre-Process,0x00200000,1,1,dvProcs.ax,1.02.0003.0000
AC3File,0x00600000,0,1,ac3file.ax,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6002.18005
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
psWav Dest,0x00200000,0,0,psWavDes.ax,1.01.0000.0002
Intervideo AMR Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,AmrEnc.ax,8.01.0000.0000

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
ffdshow video encoder,0x00100000,1,1,ffdshow.ax,1.00.0007.3064
InterVideo MPEG4 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,MP4VENC.ax,0.08.0008.0000
InterVideo Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,IVIVENC.ax,3.01.0006.0000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18158
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
ffdshow Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
VP60® Simple Profile ,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
VP61® Advanced Profile,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
Xvid MPEG-4 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
InterVideo Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,iviaenc.ax,3.01.0006.0000
Intervideo AAC Encoder,0x00600000,0,0,AACEnc.ax,1.00.0000.0001
Intervideo AMR Encoder,0x00600000,1,1,AmrEnc.ax,8.01.0000.0000
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
DivX WMA Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
DivX WMA Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
DV Audio -- NTSC,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
DV Audio -- PAL,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18158

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
FM radio (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Stereo Mix (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HDA HDMI Out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6002.18005

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PCM45),0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.3916
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PDVD10),0x00200000,1,0,cladr.ax,7.00.0000.2704
CyberLink Audio Renderer (PDVD6),0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,6.00.0000.1011
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18158

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check your tempreatures 

chek the air vents are clear

you are using the l/top on a hard flat surface

try reinstalling firefox

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

if you don't know the brand run the hatachi one

if it comes up clear run

chkdsk /f


----------



## plaintastic (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

i'm assuming my hardrive is toshiba, but there are no diagnosis tools for toshiba, so i tried hitachi, and I could not run it and got this error:

File not found: scioat.dll

I just used some compressed air to get rid of dust, and a bit came out of it. Perhaps that's the problem.

I have this laptop on a flat surface. It's actually sitting on top of a laptop fan that I have.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Take a small flashlight and look inside the vents to be sure they (especially the fins) are clear of obstruction as well. Especially if the vents have not been cleaned regularly.

Also, click on the link provided by dai. There is a list of HDD diagnostics by manufacturer. Toshiba is the second to last one.


----------



## plaintastic (Jan 17, 2008)

Toshiba does not provide any HDD diagnosis. I tried hitachi, but as i said, it gave me an error: file not found:scioat.dll 

I cleaned the vents my laptop with compressed air, and a decent amount of dust came out, and it seemed fine for two days or so, and then just today, it froze. 

The temperatures are as follows at the moment:

HD0: 41C
Core1: 44C
Core0: 42C

Core1: was 45C when it froze, and I was just watching a blip.tv video before it froze.

I haven't tried reinstalling firefox, but i feel like firefox is not the causing the freezings.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it's not temps causing the freeze

try running this one

http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/discwizard


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

plaintastic said:


> Toshiba does not provide any HDD diagnosis.


That's my fault. I don't deal with Toshiba drives too often.


----------



## plaintastic (Jan 17, 2008)

Hm. There is an error that says to use the product i need to have atleast one stargate or maxtor device in my system.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the wd one


----------



## plaintastic (Jan 17, 2008)

what do you mean the wd one?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Western Digital


----------



## plaintastic (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't understand where to find this from the link you gave me, and googling didn't do much either. Am I downloading something that will diagnose wd?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Because the Hitachi Diagnostic produced an error, dai is having you try different diags until we find one that will work. The Western Digital diagnostic probably will not work.

Download the Ultimate Boot CD from here and burn it to a CD. It is in .iso format (if you are using Win7 you can burn it natively, if not download IMG Burn to burn it to disc.) This disc contains a collection of free/trial diagnostic tools. Very few of which you will use, but it contains all the HDD diagnostics and Memory tests that you will need to run or try. 

When UBCD boots up, choose HDD/Diagnosis/Drive Fitness Test. It should work. If for some reason it doesn't, try GWSCAN.

Links:

Ultimate Boot CD
IMG Burn


----------



## plaintastic (Jan 17, 2008)

Bah, i see what you mean. I unfortunately don't have a CD that I can use to burn stuff. :-\ 

are there any other options?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

do you have a usb stick


----------



## plaintastic (Jan 17, 2008)

yes I do. could I use that when I reboot my computer then?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You can create bootable USB drives, yes. There is a tutorial on the UBCD page that explains how to do it for UBCD.


----------



## plaintastic (Jan 17, 2008)

okay so i tried to do this, and I got the error Syslinux.....etcetc. No DEFAULT or UI directive boot:. There was one error that I had when I tried to make the USB, and it said that the ubdc2usb.cmd file could not be found in the drive...but i checked the usb after i finished and it was there...

maybe I should just go out an buy a few blanks cds. might make this so much easier at this point


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

are you running windows or linux

did you have linux on the stick


----------



## plaintastic (Jan 17, 2008)

oh HA

i'm running windows. I should've seen that one.

Uhm. I know there is a UBCD4windows...but I don't have the vista cd (replacing the xp sp2one?) b/c the OS already came in pre-installed so I cannot build the ISO...


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It is a little pain in the butt to get the UBCD on a USB stick but it is possible. 

Did you use this tutorial?


----------



## plaintastic (Jan 17, 2008)

I just tried it.

Everything looked like it was going swell, and then when I tried to boot it w/ the USB...I got a "bootmgr is missing" error. I tried doing startup repair (i actually had to make a second USB bootup for the windows vista 64x recovery disc, that one was successful as I was able to go through all the menus and etc.) but it didn't work. I will try to do it again since I kind of rushed it and didn't really read what it actually said.


----------



## plaintastic (Jan 17, 2008)

*Toshiba satellite laptop Keeps freezing, UBCD diagnosis done.*

So my laptop still freezes...though it is less frequently.

I finally got a UBCD on a blank CD and did the diagnosis. I think I did the GWSCAN one and here are the results I saw:

10/23/2010, 16.40:16
SELECTED OPTION - "EXTENDED TEST"
SELECTED DRIVE - 

Model: Toshiba MK3253GSX
S/N: 58R6P25ET
Firmware: LV010M
C H S: 6281811663
Capacity: 328G
Drive: 0 Port : 0x6108
RESULTS - "SECTOR RELOCATION ERROR"
ERROR/STATUS CODE = 0226


----------



## lool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: Toshiba satellite laptop Keeps freezing, UBCD diagnosis done.*

Hello!, 

Start with updating your drivers

Updates should be found at your laptop's manufacturer's website.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Toshiba satellite laptop Keeps freezing, UBCD diagnosis done.*

It sounds like your HDD is failing. This can cause random freezing and BSODs. 

I have not, personally, known Toshiba to make the most reliable hard drives. (Toshiba and Hitatchi, IMHO, are the worst.)

Try running the Drive Fitness Test (Hitatchi). GWSCAN can, sometimes, cause erroneous test results when not used with Gateway hardware.


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

Threads merged.

Devin


----------

